# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > مسائل مرتبط با نصب و راه اندازی >  فرق نسخه های sql server چیه؟ کدو رو نصب کنم؟

## hadi_723

سلام دوستان من یه dvd گرفتم نسخه های مختلف sql server توشه و فرقشون رو نمیدونم دقیقا چیه! اگه کسی بلده برام توضیح بده و بگه کدوم نسخه بهتره  :خجالت:  ممنون
اینم گزینه ها :
Datacenter
Developer
Enterprise
Small Business
Standard
Web
Workgroup
 :متفکر:

----------


## esteghamat

سلام
به چه هدفي مي خواهي؟

----------


## hadi_723

این پست برای دوستانی که مثل من همیشه این سوال تو ذهنشون بوده! بفرمایید:   :قلب: 

*SQL Server 2008 Enterprise*

این نسخه در حقیقت پیشرفته ترین ، کاملترین ، و گران ترین نسخه از این نرم  افزار است .توانایی کار با بانک های اطلاعاتی بسیار بزرگ ، توانایی انجام  پردازش های بسیار زیاد و انجام تحلیل های پیچیده اطلاعات باعث شده تا شرکت  های نرم افزاری برای بانک های اطلاعاتی که با حجم داده بسیار زیاد سرو کار  دارند از این نسخه استفاده کنند . 


*SQL Server 2008 Standard*

شرکت های متوسط بیشتر از این نسخه استفاده می کنند یکی به این دلیل که بانک  های اطلاعاتی برزگ را پشتیبانی میکندودیگری قیمت پایین تر نسبت به نسخه  Enterprise است . عدم توانایی این نسخه در تحلیل های پیچیده دلیل قیمت  پایین تر این نسخه نسبت به نسخه Enterprise است .

*SQL Server 2008 Workgroup*

یکی از ارزان ترین نسخه ها می باشد و بیشتر برای شرکت های کوچک و سرویس  دهنده های وب مورد استفاده قرار می گیرد .این نسخه هم به راحتی می تواند به  نسخه های Standard و Enterprise ارتقا پیدا کند .

*SQL Server 2008 Web*

این نسخه برای اولین باری است که عرضه می شود و مخاطبین اصلی این نسخه را  شرکت های خدمات میزبانی وب تشکیل می دهند . این نسخه مجهز به ابزارهای  بسیار کاربردی برای پشتیبانی از برنامه های کاربردی گران قیمت و بسیار  پیچیده تحت وب است که در سرویس های میزبانی وب به کار می روند .

*SQL Server 2008 Developer*

از نام این نسخه می توان دریافت که این نسخه مخصوص برنامه نویسان و توسعه  دهندگان می باشد و به همین دلیل دارای قیمت پایینی است . این نسخه هیچ  تفاوتی با نسخه Enterprise ندارد و تمامی امکانات آن را دارا می باشد. 
قیمت پایین این نسخه باعث شده تا بیشتر شرکت های نرم افزاری که با بانک های اطلاعاتی سرو کار دارند از این نسخه استفاده کنند .


*SQL Server 2008 Express*

این نسخه به صورت رایگان عرضه می شود. و به اصطلاح یک نسخه کوچک شده  از  این نرم افزار می باشد و بطبع این نسخه دارای امکانات بسیار کمتری نسبت به  نسخه های دیگر می باشد . از این نسخه بیشتر برای آموزش و ساخت برنامه های  کوچک تحت دسکتاپ و سرور مورد استفاده قرار می گیرد که این امر به برنامه  نویسان این اجازه رو می دهد که اگر مشغول نوشتن یک پروژه با یک بانک  اطلاعاتی کوچک هستند بتوانند از این نسخه استفاده کنند .در ضمن این نسخه به  صورت پیش فرض روی نسخه های Visual Studio 2005 , 2008 قرار داده شده است و  برنامه نویسان این Platform می توانند به راحتی از این نسخه استفاده کنند.

----------

